

Exorcising a Phobia, One Stroke at a Time - danso
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/30/nyregion/with-intensive-swim-lessons-a-man-attacks-his-fear-of-water.html

======
tekalon
I'm also afraid of water, particularly large bodies of water (river, lake,
ocean) where I can't see what's in it with me or see the bottom. My fear came
after I learned how to swim. Its taken me years to build up the idea of trying
to do something like this to get over the fear.

------
danso
This was a powerful article for me...not because I relate to the person, but
because I _can 't_ relate to him. I have a few adult friends who can't swim.
Some probably can't because they never got around to it, but I suspect some
probably have a difficult-to-explain fear that, when told, "Why the hell don't
you just learn to swim, it's so easy?", probably don't appreciate it. This
story really did a nice job of explaining a visceral fear that is inexplicable
on a rational level.

